# etes vous contents des nouveaux powerbook ?



## calvin (18 Février 2005)

certains d'entre vous m'avaient parle de petits defauts sur les nouveaux modeles

et sinon, en general, etes vous satisfaits des nouveaux powerbook ?


----------



## Lordwizard (18 Février 2005)

Copier-Coller de la discussion "nouveau PB"...


PowerBook 15.2" MIPE reçu ce midi (en 2,5 jours chrono!), premières impressions:

Aucun bruit ventilo jusqu'à présent

Aucun bruit du DD malgré 60Go de données récupérées sur ma tour!

Zéro pixel défectueux et finition impécable  

Bref c'est de la BOMBE! Et je vous le conseil vraiment surtout à ce prix !!

 *


----------



## fredpilki (18 Février 2005)

Bah moi je vais dire que je ne suis pas content car je l'ai reçu hier et il repart la semaine prochaine pour un échange standard: les touches F1 et F11 sont inversées (physiquement), ventilo qui tourne en permanence, coque mal assemblé qui couine (lors de la manipulation de l'écran ou lorsqu'on appuie légèrement dessus).
J'espère que la prochaine sera la bonne, car j'ai envie d'en être content de ce powerbook!


----------



## Fran6 (18 Février 2005)

Salut Calvin,

En tant que jeune switcher, je peux te dire que ça m'a fait bizarre de revenir sur Mac. C'est vraiment du bon matos. Aucun problème à déclarer. Ca tourne parfaitement bien, pas de bruit, que ce soit des ventilos ou du DD. La finition est vraiment bonne. Ca me change des PCs.... Donc, pour moi, je dirais que c'est un petit bijou. Certes, certains ont eu des problèmes mais c'est comme pour tout et ça reste tout de même minoritaire même si c'est toujours pénible quand ça t'arrive.

Donc, en ce qui me concerne, que du bonheur !!!!!

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## vincmyl (18 Février 2005)

Les problèmes arrivent aussi chez Apple mais restent cependant minimes


----------



## SulliX (18 Février 2005)

1ère connexion sur Mac G et premier post avec mon nouveau PowerBook...

Après une longue hésitation et attente de nouveautés, je me suis décidé pour un 12" SuperDrive   

Les premières impressions sont très bonnes. Il est mieux fini que mon ancien 867 Mhz. La batterie semble mieux fixée, il ferme parfaitement bien, il n'est pas bancal...
Aucun pixel défectueux. Le clavier et le trackpad me paraissent un peu "rapeux", certainement que mon ancien était un peu patiné...
Je commence à m'habituer au défilement avec le trackpad. Une nouvelle habitude à prendre. Plus besoin de molette...
Le disque dur est très silencieux. 65 Go de libres sur un total de 80 (à la sortie du carton).
J'ai remarqué qu'ils ont ajouté des petites cales pour empécher la carte airport de sortir. 
Et pour l'instant le ventilo ne se déclenche pas...

Très satisfait également de l'Apple Store. Meilleure remise qu'à la Fnac, je l'ai commandé mardi matin et il est arrivé aujourd'hui vendredi après midi.

Bon, je vais continuer de tester toutes les fonctionalitées de la bête  :love:


----------



## Caster (18 Février 2005)

pour l'instant, je reste sur ma faim ........ je l'attends toujours mon PB 12"


----------



## fredpilki (18 Février 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'instant le ventilo ne se déclenche pas...


N'y a-t-il vraiment aucun ventilo? As tu prêter l'oreille à la partie gauche de la machine?

Pour le trackpad ne t'inquiètes pas, qq heures d'utilisations et il est tout doux.


----------



## GrandGibus (18 Février 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Très satisfait également de l'Apple Store. Meilleure remise qu'à la Fnac, je l'ai commandé mardi matin et il est arrivé aujourd'hui vendredi après midi.



Ils font des remises sur le store ? 

A ce niveau, je ne connaissais que les 6% de la Fnac ?




P.S. je tanne ma femme pour un 15" en ce moment


----------



## mki (18 Février 2005)

Voilà mon premier msg avec mon nouveau powerbook 12" SD après pile 2 semaines d'attente.

Au niveau du bruit même si le ventilo s'enclenche assez rapidement il fait que très peu de bruit et il est donc possible d'utiliser son powerbook en cours ou dans un endroit silencieux (bibliothèque).
L'écran n'a pas de pixel mort  mais par rapport a mon ancien Powerbook Titanium la qualité est quand même plus mauvaise (angle de vision plus mauvais/ moins de luminosité) mais reste quand même bonne.
Le disque dur 80Go ne fait aucun bruit contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire au sujet du 100Go.

Je recommande donc à toutes les personnes qui désire avec un ordinateur ultra portable le 12" par contre ceux qui aime avec un écran très lumineux et avec une résolution confortable 15" ou 17".

Si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas.


----------



## Zeo14 (18 Février 2005)

Powerbook 12" pour moi.
C'est mon premier mac et je suis pas deçu par la qualité de la machine. (beau, rapide et agréable)
Au début je pensais avoir un problème avec airport mais en fait il n'en est rien.

2 petits reproches: 
-le ventilo se déclenche assez souvent. (mais il fait pas beaucoup de bruit)
-l'ecran pourrait être de meilleure qualité. Je suis passé à la fnac l'autre jour et j'ai été impressionné par certains ecrans sony. En particulier un 10" qui affiche 1280*768 et qui a de très belle couleurs
Je pense qu'en faisant un petit effort Apple pourrait mettre une dalle 1280*1024 dans le 12".

Sinon c'est nikel.


----------



## lolocool (19 Février 2005)

Ce que regarde en ce moment n'est pas pas mon powerbook 17 " mais mon téléphone, j'attend un coup de fil du magasin pour me dire que ma machine commandé il y a 15 jours est arrivée.

Un p'tit cierge pour qu'il n'y ai pas de pixel mort !


----------



## Lupin sansei (19 Février 2005)

Zeo14 a dit:
			
		

> En particulier un 10" qui affiche 1280*768 et qui a de très belle couleurs
> Je pense qu'en faisant un petit effort Apple pourrait mettre une dalle 1280*1024 dans le 12".
> 
> Sinon c'est nikel.



je suis d'accord pour un ecran de meilleur facture sur le 12". mais ne crois tu pas que 1280 sur un 10" ou meme un 12" c'est pas un peu trop.1280, c'est la résolution sur mon "vieux" Ti 15 et je trouve que les caractères sont parfois bien petits. Si c'est pour utiliser son portable avec une loupe devant les yeux...  :rateau:


----------



## vincmyl (19 Février 2005)

Ca c'est à l'appréciation de l'utilisateur


----------



## Zeo14 (19 Février 2005)

Lupin sansei a dit:
			
		

> mais ne crois tu pas que 1280 sur un 10" ou meme un 12" c'est pas un peu trop.1280, c'est la résolution sur mon "vieux" Ti 15 et je trouve que les caractères sont parfois bien petits. Si c'est pour utiliser son portable avec une loupe devant les yeux... :rateau:



 Si c'est trop petit tu peux augmenter la taille des polices.
Et si ça va toujours pas tu peux revenir à une résolution plus faible.

Il vaut mieux toujours avoir trop que pas assez.


----------



## Fran6 (19 Février 2005)

Concernant le bruit des ventilos, d'ou vient le bruit sur un 15 pouces ? Moi, j'ai bien un léger bruit provenant d'entre le clavier et l'ecran mais de là à dire que c'est un ventilo... et j'ai aussi une fente sur la gauche et la droite.... Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne vois pas trop en quoi un petit bruit quasi inaudible peut être dérangeant... Ceux qui ont des problèmes, ça donne quoi ???

Guinouss


----------



## fredpilki (19 Février 2005)

J'ai un 12' mais je peux te dire que c'est un léger bruit de ventilo dont la vistesse varie et en particulier augmente dès que j'ouvre une appli.
Peut être que ça me dérange car avant j'avais un ibook.


----------



## Fran6 (19 Février 2005)

En fait, je pose la question parce que moi ça ne me pose pas de problèmes et si je n'avais pas vu de post sur ça, je ne l'aurais jamais remarqué... Donc, ce qui m'intéressait c'était de savoir à partir de quand ça ne devient pas normal comme bruit... parce que faut pas devenir parano non plus ... :rateau:

Juste un petit truc que je ne trouve pas super, c'est l'autonomie de la batterie. Faut dire aussi que je suis en Wireless et qvec une souris Bluetooth....ceci explique peut-être cela mais par rapport au IBM T40 de ma femme, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas photo....

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## jerouma (19 Février 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je pose la question parce que moi ça ne me pose pas de problèmes et si je n'avais pas vu de post sur ça, je ne l'aurais jamais remarqué... Donc, ce qui m'intéressait c'était de savoir à partir de quand ça ne devient pas normal comme bruit... parce que faut pas devenir parano non plus ... :rateau:
> 
> Juste un petit truc que je ne trouve pas super, c'est l'autonomie de la batterie. Faut dire aussi que je suis en Wireless et qvec une souris Bluetooth....ceci explique peut-être cela mais par rapport au IBM T40 de ma femme, je trouve qu'il n'y a pas photo....
> 
> ...




Ton disuqe dur c'est un 80GO?


----------



## mki (19 Février 2005)

Petite question, avez-vous reçu un cd/dvd de iLife 05 avec votre powerbook ? Car j'ai belle est bien iLife 05 installé sur mon mac mais si je reformat le tout et utilise le dvd fourni avec pourrais-je réinstaller iLife 05 ? Est-il intégré au DVD de panther livré avec l'ordi ?


----------



## Fran6 (19 Février 2005)

jerouma a dit:
			
		

> Ton disuqe dur c'est un 80GO?



Oui, c'est le 80 GO

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## Lordwizard (19 Février 2005)

mki a dit:
			
		

> Petite question, avez-vous reçu un cd/dvd de iLife 05 avec votre powerbook ? Car j'ai belle est bien iLife 05 installé sur mon mac mais si je reformat le tout et utilise le dvd fourni avec pourrais-je réinstaller iLife 05 ? Est-il intégré au DVD de panther livré avec l'ordi ?



Effectivement iLife 05 est pré-installé, mais il se trouve sans aucun doute sur le DVD fournit qui contient le 10.3.7 et est daté de 2005...


----------



## jerouma (19 Février 2005)

Guinouss a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est le 80 GO
> 
> Bye
> 
> Guinouss




Merci,

Derniere question combien de place te restes t'il en realité sur ton disque dur? Aprés avoir installé osx plus ilife et tout le reste?

C'est juste pour savoir si je ne prend pas le 100 go car j'hésite encore.

Merci pour l'info


----------



## TheRV (19 Février 2005)

j'ai acheté un PB15' MIP. Un pixel mort qui apparait en rouge vers le centre de l'ecran lorsque le fond est noir (grr). Tres silencieux. Plutot decu des perfs avec les jeux, je m'attendais à mieux. Capte TRES mal le reseau airport==> retour au SAV cette aprem.
Sinon c'est une superbe machine.


----------



## TheRV (19 Février 2005)

au SVA ils viennent de dire que airport fonctionen bien  Bon, ce soir, reset de ma borne airport express et extinction de toute les machines en .b pour tester... Etrange...


----------



## Mathoov (19 Février 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> au SVA ils viennent de dire que airport fonctionen bien  Bon, ce soir, reset de ma borne airport express et extinction de toute les machines en .b pour tester... Etrange...


 
Et je suppose pour qu'un seul pixel mort ils veulent pas te le changer ?
A+


----------



## TheRV (19 Février 2005)

J'ai meme pas parlé du pixel mort au SAV, si deja ils me reglent le probleme airport..
pour le probleme airport, j'ai testé toutes les config imaginable de barne et j'ai meme transformé mon PowerMac en borne airport logiciel et toujorus tres peu de reseau!
2 possibilités :
- les nouvelles machines apple captent si mal airport que cette technologie fait concurrence au blutooth
- j'ai la poisse 
Mon voisin compte s'acheter le meme powerbook la semaine prochaine. A partir de là je serai de suite fixé s'il y a un vrai probleme de reseau. Et si tel est le  cas, je demande un echange standard : ca servira de dédomagement au pixel mort


----------



## TheRV (19 Février 2005)

encore un nouveau probleme!! Le modem interne ne fonctionne pas!!! Groarrr!!!!!! Il commence à m'enerver ce powerbook!!
J'ia copié à l'identique les reglages de connexion PPP de l'iBook, comparré tous les ecran et rien a faire : sur le power book ca sonne "occupé" :/
(bon, là un echange standard s'impose!)


----------



## alastorne (19 Février 2005)

"J'ai commandé mon 12" 1,5Ghz en config standard 1 jour après la sortie du nouveau modèle, un mardi. Je l'ai reçu exactement 1 semaine après jour pour jour.

Avant, j'avais avant le 12" 1,33 avec 512Mo de Ram, modèle quasiment identique donc.

Je suis globalement satisfait de mon nouveau 12", très similaire au précédent évidement.

J'ai noté une bien meilleure réactivité sur iPhoto (la seule appli un peu lourde que j'ai utilisé jusque là), le DD 5400 tour/mn se fait clairement sentir.

Par contre je suis (un chouia) déçu car mon 1,33 ne faisait aucun bruit et ne déclenchait son ventilo qu'un cas de "coup dur". Le nouveau 1,5 lance le ventilo dès le démarrage et ne l'arrête jamais ! Ca tourne à vitesse très réduite, en yoyo, ce n'est pas gênant, mais ça tourne...

Le DD a tendance à "gratouiller" également, alors que l'ancien ne le faisait pas.

Sinon la machine reste superbe, attachante, ergonomique, l'écran est le même, joli de face mais ne vaut pas les derniers Vaio X Black de Sony avec leur diagonale et leur luminosité de folie. Je n'ai pas de défaut de conception à déplorer.

L'alignement de la batterie, de la coque ou même l'écran... tout est parfait.

La batterie me semble quant à elle tenir plus longtemps. 4h contre 3h30 pour le précédent en utilisation standard, surf internet en airport et luminosité à la moitié.

Bref, une machine excellente, dans la continuité de la gamme précédente, mais un chouia bruyante (c'est très subjectif quand même...).

Vous pouvez acheter !"

*NOTA 1 semaine après ce premier commentaire :

je pense que le ventilo incessant n'est pas propre à cette nouvelle gamme mais plutôt à la MAJ 10.3.8 que j'ai installée dès réception et qui, comme sur les G5, favorise le déclenchement rapide des ventilos.

Je ne suis en tous cas pas du tout gêné de ce très léger bruit de ventilateur.

Concernant le DD, j'utilisais à cette période, l'ordi la nuit, et je me demande si les cliquettis que j'entendais n'étaient pas dus aux opérations de maintenance programmées qu'effectue MAC OS X sur le coup des 1h du matin.

En tous cas je n'ai plus à déplorer ces bruits de DD.

En clair, je suis 100% satisfait !*


----------



## Zeo14 (20 Février 2005)

Concernant les cliquetis du disque dur, Office lance par défaut au démarrage de l'ordi une tache de fond qui s'appelle database daemon. Cela provoque une activité régulière et continue du disque dur. (1 cliqueti toutes les seconde environ).
Il faut donc desactiver cette tache qui en plus ne sert à rien. Merci microsoft...


----------



## TheRV (20 Février 2005)

bon, pour le modem j'ai rien dit, c'est que ma ligne ne support pas le v.92 visiblement, en le passant a v90 ca passe.  cool 

concernant le bruit du DD, je trouve celui du PB15' hyper silecieux, il faut vraiment coller l'oreille dessus pour l'entendre! Aussi silencieux que mon ipod 4G!


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

alastorne a dit:
			
		

> *En clair, je suis 100% satisfait !*



J'aimerai en dire autant ... mais mon 12" est perdu quelque pat en mer de chine ... bref je l'attends encore et encore


----------



## vincmyl (20 Février 2005)

Tu n'oublieras pas les photos


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'oublieras pas les photos



les photos du PB??


----------



## petou (20 Février 2005)

*En clair, je suis 95% satisfait !*

Bonjour à tous et bon dimanche.
J'ai changé de machine samedi passé, un Powerbook 12" à 867 Mhz Combo, contre maintenant un Powerbook 15" 1,67 Ghz SD 80 Go
Que dire ?
Déjà je trouve qu'avec les 512 Mo de RAM d'origine l'ordi fonctionne trés bien, avec plusieurs applis lancé.
Aucun pixel mort, pas de bruit de ventilos, ni de cliquetis de DD.
Seul le trackpad est long à se reactiver aprés une sortie de veille, problème que je n'avait pas sur le 12".
Quelqu'un à t'il ce problème ou est ce un défaut isolé ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2005)

Zeo14 a dit:
			
		

> Concernant les cliquetis du disque dur, Office lance par défaut au démarrage de l'ordi une tache de fond qui s'appelle database daemon. Cela provoque une activité régulière et continue du disque dur. (1 cliqueti toutes les seconde environ).
> Il faut donc desactiver cette tache qui en plus ne sert à rien. Merci microsoft...



Je le réaffirme, cela ne se produit pas sur mon iBook, avec Office 2004 et daemon en tâche de fond.


----------



## Caster (20 Février 2005)

petou a dit:
			
		

> *En clair, je suis 95% satisfait !*
> 
> Bonjour à tous et bon dimanche.
> J'ai changé de machine samedi passé, un Powerbook 12" à 867 Mhz Combo, contre maintenant un Powerbook 15" 1,67 Ghz SD 80 Go
> ...



5% d'insatisfaction juste pour le trackpad qui ne se réactive pas assez vite ??


----------



## radar (20 Février 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> PowerBook 15.2" MIPE reçu ce midi (en 2,5 jours chrono!), premières impressions:


salut, je compte m'en acheter un par l'offre mipe également, mais je ne trouve pas les caractéristiques détaillées.
est-ce que le clavier est rétroéclairé ?
le disque dur, c'est un 5400 ou un 4200 ?

merci.


----------



## TheRV (20 Février 2005)

c'est exactement le meme que l'offre standard. Je susi repartit avc la boite et j'ai juste commandé les logiciels supplementaires


----------



## Lordwizard (20 Février 2005)

radar a dit:
			
		

> salut, je compte m'en acheter un par l'offre mipe également, mais je ne trouve pas les caractéristiques détaillées.
> est-ce que le clavier est rétroéclairé ?
> le disque dur, c'est un 5400 ou un 4200 ?
> 
> merci.



Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés !

C'est exactement le même que celui proposé dans la nouvelle gamme:
clavier retro-eclairé
systeme de protection DD si chute
1 slot 512mo
ilife 05
etc...

moins cher et avec Office et virus barrier en prime


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Février 2005)

pour des photos : http://mandraxg.free.fr/powerbook/

J'ai une question par rapport à la 1ere charge de vos powerbook.
Je suppose qu'une fois sorti du carton, la 1ere chose à faire est de mettre le PB en charge sur secteur.
Pour cette charge faut il se fier à l'indicateur lumineux, cad stopper la charge une fois qu'il passe au vert, ou bien le laisser pendant x heures ?


----------



## Kid_Paddle (20 Février 2005)

quand c'est vert c bon
d'allieurs tu peux l'utiliser pendant la charge, le chargeur est sufisant pour alimenter les 2 en même temps je crois


----------



## radar (20 Février 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> c'est exactement le meme que l'offre standard. Je susi repartit avc la boite et j'ai juste commandé les logiciels supplementaires


tu l'as acheté dans une boutique ? si oui, elle se trouve où ?


----------



## Nidhal (20 Février 2005)

moi je le trouve super le new powerbook mes j aurai prefere qu il le sorte avec tiger


----------



## TheRV (20 Février 2005)

BeMac, un Apple Center sur Strasbourg


----------



## SulliX (21 Février 2005)

fredpilki a dit:
			
		

> N'y a-t-il vraiment aucun ventilo? As tu prêter l'oreille à la partie gauche de la machine?



Si si, il y en a un... mais il est pour l'instant très silencieux...
Il s'est déclenché et tournait tout doucement. Je n'ai pas encore installé Temperature Monitor pour voir comment il chauffe.


----------



## SulliX (21 Février 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Ils font des remises sur le store ?
> 
> A ce niveau, je ne connaissais que les 6% de la Fnac ?



En fait, ils s'alignent sur la Fnac sur présentation de la carte. Mais là, la remise à été arrondie en euros, et du coup ça fait un peu plus que les 6%.

Concernant *iLife 05*, il est bien installé. Mais les nouveaux DVD d'install ne proposent plus apparement l'installation sélective du contenu.
Il y a certainement une bidouille pour aller récupérer les paquets d'install dans le DVD...

Concernant le *nouveau trackpad*, j'ai essayé de démarrer mon PowerBook sur un backup de mon ancienne machine. Et bien il ne fonctionnait pas (le trackpad) ! Il faut donc bien avoir une version système très récente d'installée.

Je confirme également que l'*assistant d'installation* peut récupérer les données d'un backup d'une machine stocké sur un disque externe Firewire, à la place d'une machine en mode Target. Et il n'est pas obligatoire de le faire au 1er démarrage. Il peut être relancé plus tard.


----------



## la_chenille (21 Février 2005)

offre mipe 1,5 combo
le mien , pas d'i life mais c pas grav je m'en fout. mais bizzare qd meme, autonomie 3h30 en nav sur safari air port et blutooth desactivé mais seulement 1h30 / 2 h  en le faisant cracher  sous aftereffect et photoshop... c pas pour demain le montage video dans les prés :mouais:
 et quitte à me faire des ennemis,  ca rame un peu je trouve par rapport à des P4 3 ghz de meme prix.mais on est d'accord, nos bijoux ont bien d'autre atouts, et une barrette d'1g de ram dans le slot vacant devrait ameliorer le modele. sinon pas de pixel mort et la finition est parfaite.
juste le lecteur cd un peu nerveux, il craquouille pas mal, mais apparement c normal... et le ventilo, ultra silencieux, parfait
sinon le son c de la merde, mais faut pas trop en demander, ca reste un portable

ca donne quoi pour vous les batteries? vous savez si il y a un micro ou à défaut une entrée micro sur le combo?


----------



## Caster (21 Février 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> BeMac, un Apple Center sur Strasbourg



tu as acheté lequel ??
(réponse en privé si tu veux)


----------



## la_chenille (21 Février 2005)

Nidhal a dit:
			
		

> moi je le trouve super le new powerbook mes j aurai prefere qu il le sorte avec tiger



je suis d'accord, mais pour moi panther est exellent,ultra stable, je ne vois pas ce que tiger va révolutionner...


----------



## vincmyl (21 Février 2005)

J'aimerais savoir si dans Tiger, l'intégration du son diffusé sur Express sera généralisé a d'autres applications: Quicktime, lecteur dvd etc...


----------



## Pyranhaben (21 Février 2005)

Possesseurs du nouveau 12", j'en suis très content. Les ventilos sont rarement en marche (sauf pendant du jeux) et l'autonomie à l'aire extra. Par contre je trouve que l'écran a des angles de vision très bofs mais c'est peut être parce que c'est mon premier portable.


----------



## TheRV (22 Février 2005)

caster > J'ai acheté le 15' MIPE de toute derniere génération. C'est la boite normale avec en plus office et virus barrier. Tu es du secteur?

la_chenille > j'ai pas testé l'autonomie, mais tes chiffres m'ont l'air plus ridicule que ceux de ma vieille palourde qui tient ses 3h30 en traitement de texte sous Panther


----------



## vincmyl (22 Février 2005)

Les Alu ont du mal avec l'autonomie :mouais:


----------



## Yumisan (22 Février 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> offre mipe 1,5 combo
> le mien , pas d'i life mais c pas grav je m'en fout. mais bizzare qd meme, autonomie 3h30 en nav sur safari air port et blutooth desactivé mais seulement 1h30 / 2 h en le faisant cracher sous aftereffect et photoshop... c pas pour demain le montage video dans les prés :mouais:
> et quitte à me faire des ennemis, ca rame un peu je trouve par rapport à des P4 3 ghz de meme prix.mais on est d'accord, nos bijoux ont bien d'autre atouts, et une barrette d'1g de ram dans le slot vacant devrait ameliorer le modele. sinon pas de pixel mort et la finition est parfaite.
> juste le lecteur cd un peu nerveux, il craquouille pas mal, mais apparement c normal... et le ventilo, ultra silencieux, parfait
> ...



Bizarre que tu n'ai pas ilife.... ca devrait normalement ....
Sinon pour l'autonomie, jai également un 15'' MIPE et je tourne a à peu pres la même autonomie que toi en navigation avec airport activé. Je ne l'ai pas encore testé en lui faisant tourner des applis lourdes
Pour le micro, il y en a un intégré et il y a également une entrée son. Regarde dans le Guide de l'utilisateur, leurs emplacements y sont indiqués


----------



## ederntal (22 Février 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon 15" MIPE... j'ai pas encore ouvert le carton... J'y Foooooooonce!


----------



## alitaliano (22 Février 2005)

la_chenille a dit:
			
		

> sinon le son c de la merde, mais faut pas trop en demander, ca reste un portable



Salut, euh, tu devrais quand même préciser, qu'il s'agit du son diffusé par les haut-parleurs, parce que je pense que le son de la sortie audio est au top  

J'ai pas encore reçu le PB, mais sur mon iBook qui a 5 ans, la qualité de son est bluffante, branché sur une bonne chaîne (Naim série 5 + enceintes Proac pour les connaisseurs).

Voilà, c'est tout


----------



## jerouma (22 Février 2005)

Salut


il parrait qu'apple rappelle des powerbook aux usa à cause du trackpad défectueux (trop lent).  Quelqun à t'il rencontré ce problème?


----------



## RainMan (22 Février 2005)

D'où tiens-tu cette info ?


----------



## Lordwizard (22 Février 2005)

jerouma a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> 
> il parrait qu'apple rappelle des powerbook aux usa à cause du trackpad défectueux (trop lent). Quelqun à t'il rencontré ce problème?


 
Bon il est temps de faire le point:

1) je ne connais pas cette news et peut-etre que certains trackpad sont lents...

2) Mais surtout j'ai vu des gens qui ne savent pas faire fonctionner ce nouveau trackpad que je trouve *excellentissime* !!!!

En effet c'est un trackpad intelligent, qui réagit plus en fonction de l'accélération que du simple positionnement, et c'est beaucoup plus réaliste pour traverser tout mon écran 23" sur un petit trackpad comme celui là je ne suis pas obligé de m'y prendre a 3 fois mais une seule avec un grand coup d'accélérateur !!  

De même la possibilité de faire bouger les ascenseur ou tourner une animation 3D avec deux doigts c'est tout simplement génial aussi !!

3) Bref a mon humble avis, un certain nombre de personnes habitués aux anciens trackpad sont un peu désorienté, une question d'adaptation et d'habitude surement...


----------



## jerouma (22 Février 2005)

RainMan a dit:
			
		

> D'où tiens-tu cette info ?



http://www.pbzone.com/index.shtml#pbproblems3


----------



## RainMan (22 Février 2005)

Merci !


----------



## willy (22 Février 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ils s'alignent sur la Fnac sur présentation de la carte. Mais là, la remise à été arrondie en euros, et du coup ça fait un peu plus que les 6%.


Tu peux nous en dire plus car j'ai beau chercher sur le store et je trouve pas comment avoir cette réduction.


----------



## SulliX (23 Février 2005)

willy a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous en dire plus car j'ai beau chercher sur le store et je trouve pas comment avoir cette réduction.



J'ai traîté par téléphone...


----------



## willy (23 Février 2005)

Commence ce passe la négociation ? Faut batailler ferme ?


----------



## Caster (23 Février 2005)

je l'attends toujours en encore mon PB 12" .... c'est looonnnngggggggg


----------



## Yumisan (23 Février 2005)

courage courage, plus c'est long plus c'est bon


----------



## ederntal (23 Février 2005)

J'ai recu le mien il y a deux jour et ce que je peux en dire :

-Qualitée et finition vraiment sublime.
-Il a l'air bien veloce sur photoshop et cie.
-L'ecran est magnifique.
-Le nouveau system de trackpad est genial (et a installé sur tous les mac!!).
-Je suis un grand fan du clavier retro eclairé.
-Airport marche sans rien toucher (freebox conectée a une borne = Zero reglage)
-Le clavier est très agréable a utiliser, une grande différence d'un ibook.
-Zero pixel mort
-Livré en 1 semaine alors qu'il y en avait 4 ou 5 de prévue.
-Une si bonne machine pour 70 euros par mois (avec apple care ET assurance vol - dommage accidentel)

La batterie semble moins veloce que sur les ibook = cela semble tourner autour de 2h30 en grosse utilisation, et 1 heure de plus en utilisant juste aiport / surf / luminausité un peu moins forte.
Et office + antivirus de livré pour ce prix : j'aurai préferé qu'il soit 100 euros moins cher pour s'acheter iWork a la place au lieu de ces cd qui vont resté a vie dans le placard.

MAIS VRAIMENT ses finitions sont exemplaires a premiere vue!
Un Mac user heureux!!


----------



## Gregg (23 Février 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recu le mien il y a deux jour et ce que je peux en dire :
> 
> -Qualitée et finition vraiment sublime.
> -Il a l'air bien veloce sur photoshop et cie.
> ...




En gros ca te fais pendant 2 ans de paiement ?


----------



## ederntal (24 Février 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> En gros ca te fais pendant 2 ans de paiement ?



Non 3 ans je crois : C'est en gros 60 euros par mois sur 36 mois pour le PB15" mipe
Moi je paye 70 car j'ai pris Apple Care ET lassurance vol/dammage, une house...


Je suis litérallement impressioné par ma machine : le clavier retro eclairé, les finitions, l'écran... et le telephone qui fait telecommande BT pour la zik/les DVD => le media center ds le telephone!

Il m'a parru super veloce dans les appli pro...


----------



## Fran6 (1 Mars 2005)

Deux semaines après la récpetion de mon Powerbook, je viens vous en toucher 2 mots:

Il y à la fois du positif et du moins positif....

Pour ce qui est cool: la qualité des matériaux est vraiment très bonne, la finition est soignée, le claivier "touches de velours" est très agréable au toucher et permet, de mon avis, une saisie plus rapide, le rétroéclairage et l'adaptation de la luminosité en fonction de l'environnement, le défilement sur le trackpad, la qualité de l'image et du son.......

En tant que switcher, je trouve Mac OSX très simple d'utilisation et est finalement plus proche de Windows aue je pensais en termes d'organisation du finder.

Pour ce qui est mois cool, c'est très simple: l'autonomie que je trouve TRES limitée. Ma femme a un Thinkpad dernière génération et globalement, elle a une bonne heure d'autonomie en plus... pour à peu de choses près la même utilisation.... avec Airport, je suis a 2h45. ca ne change pas beaucoup avec Bluetooth en plus... Et puis, puisqu'on parle d'Airport, je trouve la portée limitée. Je vis dans un 80m2 et je n'ai quasiment jamais 100% de la réception.

Concernant le switch à proprement parlé, la seule chose qui me gène encore, c'est l'absence de bouton de droite et je trouve qu'Apple devrait sortir une souris avec molette...J'ai acheté la souris Bluetooth et j'ai encore un peu de mal à m'habituer....

Malgré tout, loin de moi l'idée de me plaindre. C'est vraiment une bonne machine et mise à part l'autonomie que je trouve un peu "just", je trouve cette machine géniale et très très conviviale. Maintenant, quand je regarde un PC portable en magasin, rien qu'à sa gueule, je me dis: "y a pas photo !!!!". Et quand je retourne sur Windows, j'ai l'impression d'être dans la boìte d'un bricoleur !!!!!

Bonne journée

Guinouss


----------



## fredpilki (1 Mars 2005)

es-tu sûr d'avoir correctement calibrer ta batterie car 2h45 c'est léger et douteux .


----------



## Fran6 (1 Mars 2005)

T'entends quoi par "correctement" calibré ta batterie ? J'ai chargé à 100% puis l'ai déchargé à fond jusqu'à ce qu'il s'éteigne, puis rechargé à 100%. Non, je pense que l'Airport bouffe beaucoup de batterie. J'essayerai sans Airport et sans Bluetooth et je te dirai combien de temps je tiens.

Bye


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Mars 2005)

Plusieurs paramètres influent sur la consommation d'énergie de ton portable. 

Un très important concerne le réglage de la luminosité (touches F1 et F2)... De plus, fais un petit tour dans le gestionnaire d'énergie (Préférences Système) pour te mettre en automatique (au moins)...

Parce que comme dit précédemment, c'est un des nombreux poiints où je trouve que les macs surpassent les pcs .


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Mars 2005)

Après un échange standard pour pixel défectueux, je n'ai rien à dire de mon nouveau PB  rien que du bonheur :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Fran6 (1 Mars 2005)

Voilà, j'ai fait quelques mesures concernant l'autonomie:
3h30 > 4h pour une utilisation bureautique
3 bonnes heures pour Internet avec Airport
2h30 au moins en faisant tourner de grosses applis.

Je pense que c'est correct


----------



## ozark (1 Mars 2005)

j'ai reçun mon powerbook 15" il y a quelques jours et je suis très content de la machine
je précise que je suis switcher et que je dois m'habituer encore à certaines choses

mon seul reproche actuel ne concerne pas le powerbook en tant que tel mais OSX qui me semble moins réactif que windows ... je ne sais pas si c'est une impression ou pas, mais à mon avis on s'y fait vite


----------



## Mathoov (1 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Après un échange standard pour pixel défectueux, je n'ai rien à dire de mon nouveau PB  rien que du bonheur :love: :love: :love:


 
Tu avait un seul pixel défecteux et ils te l'ont changer ?
Merci !
A+


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2005)

Pour 1 pixel? si c'est le cas c'est franchement bien pour toi mais en général il en faut plus pour un échange standard


----------



## Mathoov (1 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Pour 1 pixel? si c'est le cas c'est franchement bien pour toi mais en général il en faut plus pour un échange standard


 
C'est pour cela que je pose la question  Cela me parrait bizare pour un seul pixel !
A+


----------



## ederntal (1 Mars 2005)

Garder un ecran avec 1 pixel mort... c pas trop cata non plus lol

Moi aussi j'ai mon pb15 et j'en suis très très content...


----------



## raphael54 (1 Mars 2005)

moi je les trouve un peu à la bourre chez apple quant à l'heure prevision, cela fait mais qq temps que les imac G5 sont sortis ( 7 mois exactement) et près de 20 mois que le processeur est fabriqué
sur les tours, à croire que cette boite avance à vue.
non vraimenyt déçu de gagner qq gadget qui à cout sur servent à faire patienter les accros mais ils ne seront plus présent dans 6 mois.


----------



## Mathoov (1 Mars 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Garder un ecran avec 1 pixel mort... c pas trop cata non plus lol


 
Je trouve cela inadmissible pour une machine de ce prix. Quand on paye cher, on est en droit d'attendre de la qualité 
A+


----------



## Bat-Mac (2 Mars 2005)

Pour résumer, je vais me contenter d'un petit copié-collé pépère (ederntal ne m'en voudra pas...) :




			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai recu le mien il y a deux jour et ce que je peux en dire :
> 
> -Qualitée et finition vraiment sublime.
> -Il a l'air bien veloce sur photoshop et cie.
> ...



Petit crédit partiel par la Fnac pour que la pilule passe mieux et voilà. 
Pour l'instant je suis encore béat d'admiration et j'ose à peine encore l'utiliser à "plein régime".
J'en suis au stade d'approche de la bête.... d'apprivoisement réciproque !
Le système de trackpad : je me demande à présent comment on faisait AVANT ! 
 
Le clavier rétro-éclairé : un mini sapin de Noël à plat sur mon bureau !!   

En plus, je suis étonné d'une chose peu mentionnée : il chauffe beaucoup moins que son prédécesseur... En utilisation de pure bureautique, il est resté à température ambiante. Evidemment, avec Final Cut ou d'autres grosses applis, ça va chauffer, mais déjà... 

Et puis bzzzzzzzz.... super silencieux....


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2005)

Mathoov a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve cela inadmissible pour une machine de ce prix. Quand on paye cher, on est en droit d'attendre de la qualité
> A+


 
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est pour ça que je leur ai renvoyé, un pixel rouge une fois que vous l'avez découvert vous ne voyeez plus que lui ... Ils n'ont pas posé de problèmes pour le changement.


----------



## Mathoov (2 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est pour ça que je leur ai renvoyé, un pixel rouge une fois que vous l'avez découvert vous ne voyeez plus que lui ... Ils n'ont pas posé de problèmes pour le changement.


 
Tu a appelé l'Apple Store pour cela ? Ou l'Apple Care ?
Merci !
A+


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2005)

Mathoov a dit:
			
		

> Tu a appelé l'Apple Store pour cela ? Ou l'Apple Care ?
> Merci !
> A+


 
j'ai appelé l'Apple Store


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2005)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> moi je les trouve un peu à la bourre chez apple quant à l'heure prevision, cela fait mais qq temps que les imac G5 sont sortis ( 7 mois exactement) et près de 20 mois que le processeur est fabriqué
> sur les tours, à croire que cette boite avance à vue.
> non vraimenyt déçu de gagner qq gadget qui à cout sur servent à faire patienter les accros mais ils ne seront plus présent dans 6 mois.


 
T'es à crocs ?


----------



## Fadasse (2 Mars 2005)

TheRV a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté un PB15' MIP. Un pixel mort qui apparait en rouge vers le centre de l'ecran lorsque le fond est noir (grr). Tres silencieux. Plutot decu des perfs avec les jeux, je m'attendais à mieux. Capte TRES mal le reseau airport==> retour au SAV cette aprem.
> Sinon c'est une superbe machine.



J'ai lu sur un autre post qu'il suffit d'enfoncer la carte airport à fond car elle ne l'est pas d'origine


----------



## rossss (3 Mars 2005)

Premier Post sur ce forum, premier powerbook G4 17" commandé le 07 Février sur l'Apple Store, OS en anglais, clavier azerty, 1 barette de 1GB au lieu de 2x521MB.....

Très excité à l'idée de recevoir la machine de mes rêves.... Je check le tracker de TNT, Apple et Kuehne & Nagel toutes les 10 minutes....et enfin Jeudi 24 février je la reçoit.... déballage dans les règles, les main tremblantes, je sors la machine de son cocon de frigolite et j'ote la capote de filet plastifié....elle est magnifique.....très grand l'écran très brillant, aucun bruits suspects, très silencieuse....et tout et tout...le rêve...le clavier à detection de lumière absolument impressionnant, le trackapd a 2 doigts....tout simplement magique.....Airport marche super bien, sans rien faire...je capte une borne avec accès a internet.....

Bon tout marche alors je réinitialise le DD pour avoir 2 partitions, je prefère pour final cut, entre autre, et je réinstalle un système tout neuf.

Ensuite instalation et test de mes appli: photoshop, illustrator, indesign, dreamweaver, iLife05, final cut pro, filemaker....etc...tout marche au poil et est très rapide (par rapport a mon ancien 15" 1GB)

Le graveur de DVD grave  et je remarque par hasard dans le coin inférieur droit de mon écran panoramique un petit scintillement sur une surface de +/- 1cm carré....mon coeur s'arrete de battre 

..... je redémarre, zappe la pram au cas ou j'y crois pas beacoup mais bon.....même chose...pire.... quand je met la bête en veille l'écran devient noir et "hop" un petit flash blanc vient illuminer la moitieé de mon écran......du même coté que le scintillement de tout à l'heure....et mon sang se retire de mes veines.....Je lance le DVD d'install avec Hardware test je fais le petit test et 5 min après tout a l'air ok me dit le soft, idem avec le long test...20 min plus tard.tout est ok...je redemarre....et....rien a changé....


J'appele le service après vente de AppleStore....je tombe sur Jeremy, je lui explique toute l'histoire....il très sympa, il me dit que à Cork il fait pas très beau....et que je dois voir mon stress d'écran avec les service technique

...qui me fais entrer dans l'open firware (j'y avait pas pensé!) reset-nram.....set-defaults....reset-all (chui plus tout a fait sur de tout) hop la bête redémarre...Mais rien ne change....

Alors il me dit le gentil technicien de Apple qu'on va me changer la machine....il me repasse le service après-vente.....qui me confirme bien qu'une nouvelle machine va être usinée pour moi en express et que TNT vient passer prendre ma bête le lendemain...

Je remercie Gérard du service après vente qui me donne un numero de RMA et TNT est passé le lendemain....hier....

Et depuis, toutes les dix mionutes je check les trackers de TNT, Apple et Kuehne & Nagel...



Rossss
P.S. J'hésite un max entre le Very Busy Man de Crumpler et le Commute XL de Timbuk2


----------



## Kr!st0f (3 Mars 2005)

Powerbook 15" Superdrive avec 1Go de ram et Ati mobility 128 commandé ce matin.
J'éspère ne pas avoir de soucis comme certains ont  pû en avoir , y a plus qu'a serrer les fesses


----------



## fonze (3 Mars 2005)

tite question : 

a quoi sert la fonction "robustesse d'interférence" sur le menu airport ? j'avais pas ça sur mon ancien pb 15" 667.
nouveau matos : pb15"1.5 80go.
merci


----------



## lolocool (4 Mars 2005)

Il est arrivé hier.
17" 1 barette de 1GB

Angoisse ...  ouf pas de pixels mort !
Pas de temps à perdre, j'ai deux court métrage à préparer pour demain et à graver sur DVD, mon imac g4 800 avait bien besoin d'un coup de main.
Il a tourné toute la nuit, rendus dans Final cut, exportations, DVD, Photoshop, à peine arriver, déja poussé au maximum.
Que du bonheur ! ca roule merveilleusement bien, l'écran 17" est un vrai plaisir. Si c'est pour le déplacer de temps en temps et non pas pour aller partir tous les matins avec, c'est l'idéal.
La borne express est d'enfer, trois minutes pour l'installer.

J'y retourne....

À +


----------



## irix2A (4 Mars 2005)

hello

voila je viens enfin de commander mon powerbook MIPE , mais l'operatrice n'a pas su me confirmer avec precision s'il a exactement les memes caracteristiques que le PB 15 combo et maintenant je me pose des questions a savoir si j'ai bien fait de prendre le MIPE .
es que quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il en ait vraiment.

espedié sous 5j quand je peut esperer le recevoir ??????

merci A ++++++++


----------



## heliotrope (4 Mars 2005)

salut, 

l'offre mipe ne différe en rien de l'offre normale si ce n'est sur le prix et les conditions d'accès


----------



## Mathoov (4 Mars 2005)

irix2A a dit:
			
		

> hello
> 
> voila je viens enfin de commander mon powerbook MIPE , mais l'operatrice n'a pas su me confirmer avec precision s'il a exactement les memes caracteristiques que le PB 15 combo et maintenant je me pose des questions a savoir si j'ai bien fait de prendre le MIPE .
> es que quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il en ait vraiment.
> ...


 
Oui c'est exactement le même 
Pour le réception à mon avis compte pas sur la semaine prochaine mais le début de l'autre semaine !
A+


----------



## TheRV (4 Mars 2005)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, c'est pour ça que je leur ai renvoyé, un pixel rouge une fois que vous l'avez découvert vous ne voyeez plus que lui ... Ils n'ont pas posé de problèmes pour le changement.



tient, pareil, un joli pixel rouge aussi sur mon PB + une portée airport ridicule. Moi je dis... vice de fabrication à plein né sur cette gamme!   
Bref, le apple center a commandé une nouvelle dalle pour le powerbook et elle vient d'arriver.

mon voisin a aussi acheté un powerbook et idem pour les problemes :
- il a 2 pixels morts TRES peux voyant
- une portée airport ridicule

Quand a l'autonomie je savais à quoi m'attendre donc voilà.


----------



## TheRV (4 Mars 2005)

Fadasse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu sur un autre post qu'il suffit d'enfoncer la carte airport à fond car elle ne l'est pas d'origine



NON!
les nouveaux power book ne donne plus d'acces à la carte airport. Il faut entierement demonter la machine. Ce que le techniocien a fait et il a tout vérifié. Nada.


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2005)

Ah bon la carte airport n'est plus accessible par l'emplacement de la batterie?


----------



## Zeo14 (4 Mars 2005)

Sur les 12" elle est toujours accessible.


----------



## rdemonie (4 Mars 2005)

irix2A a dit:
			
		

> hello
> 
> voila je viens enfin de commander mon powerbook MIPE , mais l'operatrice n'a pas su me confirmer avec precision s'il a exactement les memes caracteristiques que le PB 15 combo et maintenant je me pose des questions a savoir si j'ai bien fait de prendre le MIPE .
> es que quelqu'un peut me dire ce qu'il en ait vraiment.
> ...



je confirme que tu a bien fait, j'ai recu le mien qui est le meme que le tien je suppose et c de la bombe pas besoin de plus.
moi g commander par l'appel store car je suis belge et donc pas la chance de pouvoir beneficier de cette exelente offre.



			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> bon la carte airport n'est plus accessible par l'emplacement de la batterie?


Oui ca ma aussi surpris, mais j'ai enlever la barterie et en effet plus moyen dy acceder, dommage!
Sinon c'est la premiere foix que j'utilise airport donc je sais pas comparer mais g ete a la bibliuotheque de mon unif aujourdhui, qui est uen piece a plisieurs etages(comme des mezanine) et javais pas le truc au max, j'avais 4sur 5.


----------



## Caster (4 Mars 2005)

je suis heureux .... j'ai reçu mon 1er portable Apple ... un PB 15" 1,5Ghz combo avec 1 Go de ram ....... il tourne parfaitement et le nouveau trackpad est GENIAL !!!


----------



## vincmyl (4 Mars 2005)

Tu le présentes sur la video de l'AUG


----------



## Caster (4 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Tu le présentes sur la video de l'AUG




pour savoir qui je suis ... il faut venir à  l'AUG    , je suis sur la vidéo  en effet (qui présente les iBook et PB et même le PDA d'Apple) ....... mais qui suis-je ?


----------



## TheRV (5 Mars 2005)

concernant les problemes airport, j'ai ouvert un thread ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=91742&page=1&pp=20

si qq1 a la solution miracle ou si le plus de monde peut temoigner, ca conforterai l'idee de vice de fabrication


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

J'ai reçu mon PB 17" hier et je possédait un PB 15" 867
Conclusion : c'est de la balle  
Ttout d'abord bel objet, ensuite hyper réactif, silencieux excellentes capacités et je trouve mê^mê les enceintes de bonne qualité.
Pourvu que cela dure !
Seule déception , il est livré avec i life 04 et habitant hors de l'hexagone, il faut débourser 17¤ de frais d'envoi, ce qui ne représente rien par rapport au prix de la machine; mais ce sont encore des économies de bouts de chandelles de la part d' Apple


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Livré avec iLife 04????? c'est bizarre quand meme  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

I life 04, je confirme, il a fallut que je grave un DVD de la mise à jour chez mon revendeur  :hein:


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Ah oué carrément  :mouais:


----------



## TheRV (5 Mars 2005)

tu as du recevoir un modele de generation precedente upgradé hum


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Non c'est bien le dernier modèle mais pour l'export en l'occurance je suis dans un DOM ( Réunion), apple livre les portables sans i life 05 ( i life 5 est par ailmlmeurs inclus aux ordinateus de bureau style G5)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

Non c'est bien le dernier modèle mais pour l'export en l'occurence je suis dans un DOM ( Réunion), apple livre les portables sans i life 05 ( i life 5 est par ailmlmeurs inclus aux ordinateus de bureau style G5)


----------



## vincmyl (5 Mars 2005)

Ils font une distinction ou bien c'était une série avec encore iLife 04


----------



## irix2A (9 Mars 2005)

ca y est je viens de recevoir mon powerbook 15 mipe (bonne surprise devait pas etre expédié avant le 11) c'est de la bombe, pour ce qui est de l' airport je detecte pratiquement  comme l ibook 12 de ma copine (o top connection en deux clic a ma borne express), le trackpad est pratique par contre pas de cd de ilife05 mais coupon de preuve d'achat..

voila mes premeieres impressions a chaud
A++++


----------



## Jebzf (9 Mars 2005)

ilife doit être sur le dvd du système livré avec ton pbook. Il me semble.

et ça me rassure si tu capte bien en airport, je viens de commander un pb 15" aujourd'hui.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (10 Mars 2005)

J'ai un POWERBOOK G4  de 17 "  -  1,67 Ghz, RAM 512, DD 100 Go  5400 tr.
Je l'ai depuis le 1 mars.
Rien de négatif, que du confort. J'utilise iMovie5, cà va nettement plus vite et sa poubelle est géniale. Et vive le clavier rétro-éclairé ! 
Un peu cher mais çà vaut la peine et puis je ne suis pas assez riche pour acheter du bon marché...
Bref, un BON produit.
Baudouin de Liège


----------



## rossss (10 Mars 2005)

rossss a dit:
			
		

> Premier Post sur ce forum, premier powerbook G4 17" commandé le 07 Février sur l'Apple Store, OS en anglais, clavier azerty, 1 barette de 1GB au lieu de 2x521MB.....
> 
> Très excité à l'idée de recevoir la machine de mes rêves.... Je check le tracker de TNT, Apple et Kuehne & Nagel toutes les 10 minutes....et enfin Jeudi 24 février je la reçoit.... déballage dans les règles, les main tremblantes, je sors la machine de son cocon de frigolite et j'ote la capote de filet plastifié....elle est magnifique.....très grand l'écran très brillant, aucun bruits suspects, très silencieuse....et tout et tout...le rêve...le clavier à detection de lumière absolument impressionnant, le trackapd a 2 doigts....tout simplement magique.....Airport marche super bien, sans rien faire...je capte une borne avec accès a internet.....
> 
> ...



Hello à tous,

Le 2ème épisode va vous faire rire.

Hier le 9 mars je reçoit ma deuxième bête (en une semaine pilpoil) je redeballes etc...etc.... 

...Et même problème: La partie inférieure droite "flash" quand je met la bête en veille,quand je l'allume ou je l'éteinds....Et personne ne connait ce symptome chez AppleStore...
EST CE QUE QUELQU'UN A LE MEME SYMPTOME SUR SA MACHINE?

De plus, cette deuxième bête a d'autres choses qui me déplaisent: 

-le bouton du trackpad est très dur....une fois sur deux on clique et il se passe rien
-L'écran est bien moins brillant, ce qui me donne l'impression d'être en milliers de couleurs quand je suis en million de couleurs, je vois une espèce de "trame" sur l'écran en permanence...
-le DVD fait beacoup de bruit....

Donc re numéro de RMA et TNT repasse et une nouvelle bête va m'être livrée....
Rendez-vous au prochain épisode...

Ross


----------



## chagregel (10 Mars 2005)

Et bien moi aussi je suis bien énervé   

Cette aprés midi, direction grande enseigne qui permet de retourner un produit sous 15 jours, achat d'un PB 15 pouces combo nouvelle génération. Je rentre chez moi, pressé comme pas deux de voir cette si belle machine, j'allume :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: NONNNNN.. un beau pixel vert en plein milieu....    un noir en bas...
Coup de fil a ce magasin de Parly 2, il n'en ont plus en stock, il est 18h45. Coup de fils dans la même enseigne mais a Boulogne, il en ont un, je me motive et retrouve le sourir   aller/ retour Boulogne, j'allume le Powerbook....   un pixel rouge a droite de l'ecran, un bleu en bas!!! C'est pas possible, soit j'ai vraiment pas de bol (au moins j'ai pas besoins d'appeller ma femme), soit y'a vraiment un problème avec les nouvelles dalles Apple!

La suite demain avec une bonne journée de galére dans toutes les enseignes parisiennes, il va y'avoir du sport!!!! Je veux une dalle saine!!!!


----------



## rdemonie (10 Mars 2005)

a mon avis c'est la faute a pas de chance car la dalle de mon nouveau pb est superbe, pas un pixel mort. Et j'ai deja entendu pas mal de témoignages de personne dans le meme cas que moi.

Donc croise les doigts pour le prochain.


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mars 2005)

J'ai moi aussi reçu un PB 15" avec un pixel rouge, je l'ai renvoyé à l'AS. Ils m'en ont envoyé un deuxième avec un écran sans défaut. Donc tu n'as pas de chance


----------



## Lordwizard (11 Mars 2005)

rossss a dit:
			
		

> ...Et même problème: La partie inférieure droite "flash" quand je met la bête en veille,quand je l'allume ou je l'éteinds....Et personne ne connait ce symptome chez AppleStore...
> EST CE QUE QUELQU'UN A LE MEME SYMPTOME SUR SA MACHINE?



Vraiment bizarre ton truc, jamais entendu parlé sur aucun forum d'ailleurs, et le fait qu'une "panne" aussi rare ce reproduise deux fois, me fait penser que tu dois avoir un appareil electromagnetique ultrapuissant dans les parrages pour completement flinguer de la sorte tes ecrans !! :affraid:  


Je m'en ferai pour mes "cojones" à ta place :hosto:  :casse:


----------



## Lordwizard (11 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> a mon avis c'est la faute a pas de chance car la dalle de mon nouveau pb est superbe, pas un pixel mort. Et j'ai deja entendu pas mal de témoignages de personne dans le meme cas que moi.
> 
> Donc croise les doigts pour le prochain.




Effectivement idem pour moi, dalle impeccable du premier coup, mais je commande tjrs en direct sur l'AS...


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2005)

De retour de celle des Champs, j'en ai essayé 2, a chaque fois 1 ou 2 pixels HS !!!!
Le type me dit "bon il en reste plus qu'un, va falloir le prendre et aller ailleur si ça vous va toujours pas"  

Je rentre au TAF, pression..... 4 powerbook essayé déja, j'allume!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS :style::style::style::style::style: Enfin !!!!!! Bon maitenant, il faut que je test le graveur, Airport....  : D le tout dans les 15 jours


----------



## Mathoov (11 Mars 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> De retour de celle des Champs, j'en ai essayé 2, a chaque fois 1 ou 2 pixels HS !!!!
> Le type me dit "bon il en reste plus qu'un, va falloir le prendre et aller ailleur si ça vous va toujours pas"
> 
> Je rentre au TAF, pression..... 4 powerbook essayé déja, j'allume!!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSSSSSSS :style::style::style::style::style: Enfin !!!!!! Bon maitenant, il faut que je test le graveur, Airport....  : D le tout dans les 15 jours


 
Vous voyez les pixels mort à l'oeil "comme ça" ou il existe un logiciel qui permet de les détecter, de la voir plus facilement (en faisant défiler diversses couleurs à l'écran par exemple) ?
Merci 
A+


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2005)

J'ai l'oeil vif et le poil brillant     

Sans déconner, je les remarquent en général tout de suite ou alors je fait tourner les fond d'écrans en couleurs unis, foncés puis claires, y'a rien de tel.

Je croix qu'il y a un logiciel nomé "Pixel Check" mais je suis pas sur


----------



## Gregg (11 Mars 2005)

je confirme il s'agit du logiciel pixel check


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement idem pour moi, dalle impeccable du premier coup, mais je commande tjrs en direct sur l'AS...



Mais cela n'a rien à voir... Mon premier iBook est arrivé en direct de l'AS avec un pixel rouge en plein milieu de l'écran. Celui que j'utilise actuellement provient d'un revendeur et n'a aucun pixel défectueux... Question de chance, voilà tout !


----------



## Bat-Mac (14 Mars 2005)

Lordwizard a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment bizarre ton truc, jamais entendu parlé sur aucun forum d'ailleurs, et le fait qu'une "panne" aussi rare ce reproduise deux fois, me fait penser que tu dois avoir un appareil electromagnetique ultrapuissant dans les parrages pour completement flinguer de la sorte tes ecrans !! :affraid:
> 
> 
> Je m'en ferai pour mes "cojones" à ta place :hosto:  :casse:



Exact ! C'est finalement la théorie la plus vraisemblable.
En lisant tout ce sujet, c'est l'explication la plus valable (ou bien un champ magnétique particulier lié à l'entrepôt de stockage...)

Et j'ai appris aussi un truc (on en a peut-être parlé ici, quelque part...) mais il semblerait que la proximité d'un téléphone portable puisse engendrer des pannes !!!   
On m'a dit notamment qu'il ne fallait JAMAIS laisser un téléphone portable allumé près de l'ordi quand on travaille avec transfert de données par FireWire 800 ! (c'est mon cas avec la vidéo, justement..)

Déjà entendu parler de ça ?


----------



## GrandGibus (14 Mars 2005)

Et il faut faire 3 fois le tour de son téléphone portable à cloche-pied quand on allume Bluetooth   


Plus sérieusement, ces perturbations électromagnétiques peuvent effectivement altérer certains échanges. 

Dans ton exemple (échange firewire 800) le câble serait le premier coupable à mes yeux. C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui expliquent les différences de prix pour un même type de câble (le blindage)...


----------



## Bat-Mac (14 Mars 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Dans ton exemple (échange firewire 800) le câble serait le premier coupable à mes yeux. C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui expliquent les différences de prix pour un même type de câble (le blindage)...



QUOI ??    On m'aurait donc caché des choses ???  :hein: 

Rhaaa... on ne peut faire confiance à personne en ce bas monde, mon pov' Monsieur...


----------

